# triple crown update



## turkeylips (Aug 7, 2007)

*triple crown*

the oaa is a little slow posting the resuts they normaly have it done by know


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

With the 3 FCA National Championship events being hosted in Ontario, a vacant Tournament Director position, and a number of other initiatives on the go, the current OAA volonteer base is being stretched very thin.

Once the webmaster has recieved the results from the host club the results will be posted.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

CaptainT said:


> With the 3 FCA National Championship events being hosted in Ontario, a vacant Tournament Director position, and a number of other initiatives on the go, the current OAA volonteer base is being stretched very thin.
> 
> Once the webmaster has recieved the results from the host club the results will be posted.


Alright Grey Eagle! Get those results to the OAA!!! Or at least post them here so we know where we stand (as sad is it may end up being!)


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> Alright Grey Eagle! Get those results to the OAA!!! Or at least post them here so we know where we stand (as sad is it may end up being!)


Okay folks, before this turns to something it need not be..................... Hard copies of the results have been given to the club hosting the third leg, such that they can track the participants. A digital copy has not been sent to the OAA webmaster, the YCB member who has the digital results on their hard drive suffered a serious illness shortly after the second leg. One that required a lengthy hospital stay. I am endevouring to get a digital copy of the results such that the webmaster can update the webpage. I hope to have this to the webmaster in the next day or two.

This is not the OAA's fault, it is not the Webmasters fault. For those looking to lay fault, do so at my feet, as I was the Tournament Director for the event.

I have a hard copy of the second leg results, for those who would like to know their standing, contact me and I'll do my best to figure out where you stand.

Good luck to everyone at the Third Leg


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks for the update .....*

GEagle 

PintoJK


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update Dennis! It's easy to see why it's not there now!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Dennis probably didn't get them done because he
HATES 3d:wink::tongue:
Brian


----------



## greydog (Apr 1, 2007)

I wasn't getting out the blame thrower. I am new to it and didn't know if they updated the scores or not. Sorry if I pointed out some one. Hope all is well with the club memeber G.E.


----------

